
Defeating Disposable Email Addresses - pjebs
https://medium.com/@rocketlaunchr.cloud/defeating-disposable-email-addresses-26c697b2722d
======
tony-allan
"If you choose to block Gmail suffixes for the purpose of email uniqueness,
then remove the suffix before storing it in your emails table above." \-- I
often use this feature to detect misuse of my email address. If a service
strips this out I will stop using that service.

------
Topgamer7
If someone is motivated, blacklisting domains and sanitizing Gmail emails
won't accomplish anything.

